# Cookie always shaking???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I just noticed that my one year and a month old boy Cookie always shaking and he had vomiting once two days ago. I now switched two meals from three meals a day since last month. Also I reduced the amount of the food due to that he is getting fat and he is 6.98lbs now. I am giving him 95ml of kibbles and some treats. I used to gave him half cup a day.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

shaking can be a lot of different reasons. Cold, hungry (low blood sugar), pain, anxiety, to name a few. Touch his ears and see if they are cold. If so, try a sweater. If he is a pup that is due to anxiety, try a thunder shirt, or a tight t shirt. A vet visit or one that is due fairly soon, you can ask your vet to check for back pain, or leg pains. I don't think the blood sugar is the cause----. Good luck


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I touch his ears and they are warm so i dont think he is cold. He used to eat half cup and spread to three meals a day to but now I cut down to a bit more than 1/3 cup and spread to only two meals a day. I am wondering if he dont get use to that? He is 1 year and a month old now so I dont think he is a puppy anymore.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Is he drinking and peeing more?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Is he drinking and peeing more?


No he is normal like usual.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

zellko said:


> How much does he weigh?


He is 6.98 lbs now


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

As long as Cookie has stopped vomiting and has no diarreah I'd worry less and just keep an eye on him. Dogs will sometimes make themselves vomit if they have an upset stomach and they will vomit if they eat too fast or too much at one meal. He may be shaking because he feels different than usual. Feed him a light, bland diet for a few days.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

manydogz said:


> As long as Cookie has stopped vomiting and has no diarreah I'd worry less and just keep an eye on him. Dogs will sometimes make themselves vomit if they have an upset stomach and they will vomit if they eat too fast or too much at one meal. He may be shaking because he feels different than usual. Feed him a light, bland diet for a few days.


Ya he dont have any vomiting now and has no diarrea. But I just noticed that his penis (the red part) came out since last night and he pee more today. The only thing I made the different is I gave him a new toy yesterday and he love it so much. Is this the reason he gets excited?


----------

